# Web Visu als Fernwartung



## elektro1998 (22 Dezember 2010)

Hallo miteinand,
vielleicht kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen. Und zwar würd ich gern meine Wago 750-841 übers Internet bedienen/steuern. Im Hausinternen Netz funktionierts ohne Probleme, nur wie kann ich extern (z. B. aus China ) meine Wago steuern?
Habe keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll, vielleicht kann mir das jemand erklären oder hat eine Beschreibung?

Danke im voraus 
Jürgen


----------



## Mario_K (23 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jürgen,  um deine Frage besser beantworten zu können musst du noch beschreiben wie deine Steuerung ins Internet kommt.  Grüße, Mario


----------



## elektro1998 (23 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Mario, ich komme über ein DSL- Modem Speedport W501V ins Internet.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## gravieren (23 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jürgen


Kann es sein, dass du derzeit in Weiden/Opf arbeitest  ?



Zu deiner Frage:   Lese dich mal zum Thema Dyn DNS ein.


Die benötigst einen Hoster wie www.dyndns.com

Des weiteren musst du die passenden Port in deinem Router freischalten
Im Router sollte noch eine weiterschaltung angelegt werden.


Benutze doch mal die Forensuche, dass thema hatten wir hier schon öfters.



Gruß Karl


----------



## elektro1998 (24 Dezember 2010)

Grüß dich Karl,
ja das stimmt . Wir arbeiten vielleicht bald wieder gemeinsam an einem Projekt ...

Die Frage ist nur, unter welchem Suchbegriff kann ich dieses Thema finden? Hab ich schon versucht, finde aber nichts passendes.
Gibts da kein Handbuch dafür?
Vielleicht kannst du es mir in Schritten aufzeigen? 

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## gravieren (24 Dezember 2010)

Hi Jürgen

Vorab.

Wenn du ins Internet gehst bekommst du jedesmal eine neue IP-Adresse.


Diese muß jedoch bekannt sein um zugriff zu deiner Wago zu haben.


Nun benötigt man Quasi einen Ort, der bekannt ist, welche IP-Adresse dir dein Provider gegeben hat.

Grobes vorgehen:  
- Dein Router wählt sich ins Internet ein.
- Dein Router weiss nun welche IP-Adresse er vom Provider bekommen hat.
- Der Router teilt nun einem Server mit, welche Adresse du hast.
- Einloggen kannst du dich dann z.b. mit   http://juergen.dyndns.com
- Nun bekommst du vom dyndns deine IP-Adresse von zuhause.
- Nun kannst du deinen Router zumindestens "anpingen".
- Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine weiterleitung zu deinem 750-841

Wie das dein Speedport macht kann ich dir leide NICHT sagen.
Ich verwende hierfür einen Speedport.

Dieser unterstützt eine vielzahl von DynDns-Diensteanbieter.


 Anbieter hierfür sind u.a.  (Auswahlliste von AVM Fritzbox) 
- dyndns.org
- dyndns.org-custom
- dyndns.org-statdyn
- no-ip.com
- selfhost.de  ( Ist mein Favorit   )


Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich ein Handbuch für dich finde.   
Versuche es doch mal vorerst mit der "Suchen"-Funtion hier im Forum Stichwort "dyndns"


Zu solltest vorab testen, ob dein Speedport dyndns unterstützt und welche Anbieter.


Gruß Karl


----------



## elektro1998 (28 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Karl, 
danke für die kurze Beschreibung.
Ich schau mal ob ich das jetzt irgendwie auf die Reihe bekomm.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## elektro1998 (28 Dezember 2010)

So, meinen Router kann ich extern anpingen, nur ich komm nicht auf meine Wago.
Denke es liegt an den Port Einstellungen...

Die Adresse lautet doch *<meine_domain>.dyndns-home.com/plc/webvisu.htm* ?

Habe mal die zwei Einstellungsmöglichkeiten angehängt, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke im voraus
Jürgen


----------



## BerndAllgäu (28 Dezember 2010)

schau mal im Router unter den Firewall einstellungen.

da dann bei regeln (je nach router anders) den port 80 auf die IP adresse deiner Steuerung eingeben (Protforwarding)

Gruß Bernd


----------



## gravieren (28 Dezember 2010)

Hi

Sollte eigentlich passen.


Meine Demo für dich ist    http://nas.magnia.de/plc/webvisu.htm



Wie gesagt, ich habe nur Erfahrungen mit der Fritzbox, und da geht alles ziemlich problemlos.



Gruß Karl


----------



## gravieren (28 Dezember 2010)

Hi


elektro1998 schrieb:


> Die Adresse lautet doch *<meine_domain>.dyndns-home.com/plc/webvisu.htm* ?



Ich hoffe du hast es so ähnlich geschrieben.  


http://<meine_domain>/plc/webvisu.htm



Du hast doch hoffentlich KEIN   "ü" in deinem Domain-Namen


----------



## elektro1998 (28 Dezember 2010)

Nein ich hab kein ü geschrieben. Firewall Einstellungen kann ich auch keine finden, denke das der Speedport generell alles block, ausser den Ports die ich freigebe.
Was muss im WAGO Managment angehackt sein?
HTTP 80 ist doch ausschlaggebend? In der Speedport Konfiguration muss ich dann auf Web Server Port 80 gehen? Sollte ja bei anderen Systemen ähnlich sein...
Die T-Com Bedienungsanleitung behandelt dieses Thema leider nicht, somit wird das ziemlich schwierig.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## BerndAllgäu (28 Dezember 2010)

hast in der wago den router als gateway angegeben? (Lan adresse)

Gruß Bernd


----------



## elektro1998 (28 Dezember 2010)

Ja hab ich gemacht. Siehe selbst im Anhang


----------



## BerndAllgäu (28 Dezember 2010)

der ordnung halber hannst noch als dns deinen router eintragen - sollte aber mit der fernwartung nix zu tun haben... ansonsten bin ich eher der beckhoff spezialist...


----------



## elektro1998 (28 Dezember 2010)

Also den DNS- Server1...
Ok hab ich gemacht.
Und siehe da, ich glaub es geht!!!
Zumindest Hausintern übers Netz, versuchs dann gleichmal von einem bekannten aus.
Meld mich sobald ich mehr weiß, vielen dank soweit

Mfg Jürgen


----------



## elektro1998 (28 Dezember 2010)

Kann man den Zugang zur Wago überhaupt mit einem Passwort schützen? Das quasi nicht jeder der die DynDns kennt zugang zur Webvisu hat?


----------



## BerndAllgäu (28 Dezember 2010)

wenn du es ganz richtig machen willst richtest auf deinem router vpn ein... aber das ist leider nicht so banal wie eine portweiterleitung  -> aber machbar 

mußt halt mal schauen ob dein router das kann...

Gruß


----------



## elektro1998 (28 Dezember 2010)

Ok danke soweit  . Echt super hilfe...
Das wird meine nächste Aufgabe, hoffe es geht überhaupt.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## gravieren (28 Dezember 2010)

elektro1998 schrieb:


> Und zwar würd ich gern meine Wago 750-841 übers Internet bedienen/steuern. Im Hausinternen Netz funktionierts ohne Probleme, nur wie kann ich extern (z. B. aus China ) meine Wago steuern?


Willst du nach China fahren   ?


----------



## gravieren (28 Dezember 2010)

Hi


BerndAllgäu schrieb:


> wenn du es ganz richtig machen willst richtest auf deinem router vpn ein... aber das ist leider nicht so banal wie eine portweiterleitung  -> aber machbar
> 
> mußt halt mal schauen ob dein router das kann...
> 
> Gruß


Vorteil ist sicher.

Nachteil, es muß auf jeden Rechner VPN mit deinen Zugangsdaten eingerichtet sein, wenn du dich einloggen willst.


Willst du das  ?


Wenn du dich jetzt vom Nachbarn aus einloggst, mußt du dort auch VPN installieren.

Willst du das.



Du kannst dir auch einen "kleinen Passwortschutz" selbst basteln.


Schreibe mir doch mal in 2 Wochen eine PN, möglicherweise ist da schon was erledigt.


Gruß Karl


----------



## elektro1998 (29 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Karl,
nein das will ich natürlich nicht!
Aber dein Vorschlag hört sich sehr gut an, werd dich in ca. 2 Wochen mal kontaktieren.

Danke schon mal im voraus,

Gruß Jürgen


----------

